# Short femur length in third trimester



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

Hi Emily

I'm not sure if this comes under your area or not but if it does would love some reassurance.

I am currently 31w 5 days and had my second growth scan today and the femur is measuring a bit short.  It was 57.0mm.  Other measurements seem ok HC 293.0 and AC 266.0mm.  The femur is growing as at 28w 5 it was 51.3mm.  My obs wants me back in two weeks to be scanned by a fetal medicine consultant to see how things are looking.  She tried to reassure me that risks of downs or dwarfism or genetic abnormalities were low (although it's a donor embryo so it's impossible to know anything about its genetic history) and said if she had been worried she would have been sending me to UCH in London but as i'm sure you know from all our posts on here it's impossible not to worry after being told these things....

Would love to know your thoughts on what this could mean and the margins for different measurements.

Thank you. 

GGx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I don't really deal enough with scans to be able to advise you properly I'm afraid. However, I do know that scan measurements are not 100% accurate, as it does depend on the position of your baby. Any unit I've worked in, if there is any real concern about your baby, they don't hesitate to refer you to a detailed specialist unit for further investigation, so the fact they haven't is very reassuring,

All the best, sorry I can't help more,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

No worries.  Thanks for that Emily

GGxx


----------

